# Jack is getting beat up..



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

by Sadie, she is a little spitfire. Notice Rusty don't want anything to do with the wrestle match.:doh: Yes I still call Rusty Chewie sometimes..LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

can you guys see the video??? just wondering


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The girls sure do rule!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The girls sure do rule!!!!!!


Glad you could see it, thought it didn't work. Yes girls rule!!!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

She sure is a spitfire! She puts up a good fight!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I can see it just fine...Cashmere is a spitfire and doesnt like Abbie..she is so mean to her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I can see it just fine...Cashmere is a spitfire and doesnt like Abbie..she is so mean to her.


Awww, poor Abbie. She will take take of it


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie isnt being a very good sport about it.... Usually its Maggie.. Cashmere starts to play with Abbie then gets really mean and nasty.... Abbie just pounces her


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Abbie isnt being a very good sport about it.... Usually its Maggie.. Cashmere starts to play with Abbie then gets really mean and nasty.... Abbie just pounces her


You have not have her that long, maybe she will get the hint. Sadie tries to play with Charlie and he does the same thing, except she is a lot faster then him, she get away pretty quick.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It will be fine..... they usually learn not to mess with them... Abbie just body slams her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sadie is alot like my Shelby. She is the smallest in the house but she rules the boys. She gives Bama heck sometimes when he wanting to play. I cant believe how big Sadie is getting. I love that Rusty is just hanging out staying out of her way.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Sadie is alot like my Shelby. She is the smallest in the house but she rules the boys. She gives Bama heck sometimes when he wanting to play. I cant believe how big Sadie is getting. I love that Rusty is just hanging out staying out of her way.


He is the smart one...LOL, not, usually it's him and Sadie not Jack. He was busy eating something in the hay.:no:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Aww... looks like they're having fun!! Sadie's getting so big!! Gorgeous pups, all of 'em!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Aww... looks like they're having fun!! Sadie's getting so big!! Gorgeous pups, all of 'em!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


They did have fun until it started raining. I actually started Sadie on a diet to get some more pounds on her, I can see ribs again.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I loved your video. Did you use a video camera or was that taken on your digital camera? Sadie sure is becoming a beautiful young labbie girl. 

Does anyone ever get hurt and then mad at the other, even though they are playing? Last night Nash and Sasha were playing really rough and he must have done something painful to Sasha because she lit into him like she was going to kill him (she is also a spitfire...girls rule). After that she would start to growl whenever he came near her, then later in the evening I watched them make up....they came nose to nose and gently licked each other's snout. I guess that would be called "doggie make up $ex"!!!!

I have a question about your pool. Is that the kind that you can buy at Walmart, etc and set up yourself? Do you like it? I'm thinking of setting something like that up this year.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I just love seeing my Jack in motion!!!!!! Him is so handsome!

I know my buddy can beat up Sadie but him just playing nice with hims sister!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww how cute! But I wouldn't want to get in the middle of that..lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I loved your video. Did you use a video camera or was that taken on your digital camera? Sadie sure is becoming a beautiful young labbie girl.
> 
> Does anyone ever get hurt and then mad at the other, even though they are playing? Last night Nash and Sasha were playing really rough and he must have done something painful to Sasha because she lit into him like she was going to kill him (she is also a spitfire...girls rule). After that she would start to growl whenever he came near her, then later in the evening I watched them make up....they came nose to nose and gently licked each other's snout. I guess that would be called "doggie make up $ex"!!!!
> 
> I have a question about your pool. Is that the kind that you can buy at Walmart, etc and set up yourself? Do you like it? I'm thinking of setting something like that up this year.


I made the video on the digital camera, Yes the pool is one like at Wal-Mart. We had this one for I think 4 years and so far it's been holding up very good.
As for the dogs they never stay mad at each other after a fight, I see Rusty and Sadie wresting more then Jack. Rusty will go after her sometimes, but she is to darn fast...LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> I just love seeing my Jack in motion!!!!!! Him is so handsome!
> 
> I know my buddy can beat up Sadie but him just playing nice with hims sister!


Thanks, and yes if he wanted to he could beat her up. He is just a big baby, loves his sis.


----------

